# Ammo Pouch



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas can I ask when out hunting what do you keep your ammo in do you wear a belt pouch or just use your jacket pocket are there pouches out there that would make good ammo pouches any idea's or pics of what you use when out and about thanks phil.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A friend of mine makes these. They are made for the size ammo you shoot, one of these is a 12.7mm and the other is 10mm. They way they are shaped they feed one ball at a time and are very pocketable.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im new at this,but so far im using a waist pouch thing which includes a water bottle carrier on the same belt. It is made for joggers so its pretty small. Holds a slingshot, extra bands and various stuff to shoot like 3/8 steel,and marbles etc. and might be able to get a couple of snack bars in it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19027-make-your-own-leather-ammo-pouch/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mother earth holds my rocks ammo


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just my pants pockets. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I use one of these home made leather pouches. Keeps the noise down to a minimum and easy to hook onto your belt or pants loop.

Pretty quick and easy to make yourself.

Template can be found here : http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/62-leather-ammo-pouch/

Build log here : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19027-make-your-own-leather-ammo-pouch/










Yes, I love showing off my ball sack.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.lnt.com/photos/product/giant/521090S322729/baskets-bins-assoretd-racks/magnogrip-202-911-magnetic-nail-pouch.jpg

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/gear-bags-and-pouches

http://www.harborfreight.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/160x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_1558.jpg

I have the Thermite versipak. It's pretty cool. The magnet is something I use all the time when shooting into the catch box. Making A bag like hrawks would be pretty cool. I may have to put that on my to do list. Army surplus and thrift stores can have some great stuff to re-purpose .

There was another one I saw in a post recently, but I don't recall what it was called.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This one ?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's it .

Wilkins pellet pouch. That's the one I couldn't remember.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wilkinspouches.com%2F&ei=dwN2UdWxPOmI2gWdkIC4Dw&usg=AFQjCNFdeO0wu1X2zt-CBJkJvPFh94FN_w&sig2=ytQLm-U3MFbV34c7eKUu-Q&bvm=bv.45512109,d.b2I


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I used to have one of these for BB's . I think it was Dad's. Unfortunately It's gone now.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh, and plastic mint and gum cases. I carry them when I want to have a little ammo with me but concealed. They come in all shapes and sizes. Usually with neat doors and openings.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Oh, and plastic mint and gum cases. I carry them when I want to have a little ammo with me but concealed. They come in all shapes and sizes. Usually with neat doors and openings.


They almighty Altoids Tin !!!

1001 uses and counting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I use my pockets. But Winnie is about to convert me to boiled leather pouches.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21723-gifts-from-winnie/?hl=winnie

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21733-boiled-leather-slingshot/?hl=%2Bboiled+%2Bleather

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hisownself (Feb 11, 2012)

I find out of convenience I use my pockets. I have a nice plastic bottle that holds ammo, but I always end up loading up my pockets because I find it faster and easier to get.

Years ago when I wore tighter jeans pockets weren't so convenient, but now my favorite weekend pants are army surplus camos and they have nice big roomy pockets and several of them!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fellas some good idea's there ATB Phil.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

I made this little pouch that sits in my pocket. Just from some standard cotton and some upholstery offcuts. I wanted to make a drawstring for it but didn't know how!


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an ammo 'dump box' for .22 bullets from the '60s that works nice for holding marbles, ball bearings, etc. It has a loop on the back for my belt, and unfolds to an open-pouch when it's unsnapped. Roll it once and snap it closed when you're done.















When I carried my pocket-rocket in the woods I used a zippered-pouch that I got from WalMart, it was large enough to hold the ss and ammo. - John


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I use a mosin nagant ammo pouch.


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

This is what I'm using at the moment







I like to keep the lead out of my pockets they hold up to 50 8mm lead shot ideal for a quick walk around the woods


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I put a strong magnet or two in my pocket.... no noise.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

mr. green said:


> I put a strong magnet or two in my pocket.... no noise.


I would like a strong magnet to go round my belt, I think that would be ideal. No fumbling around in pockets then.


----------



## JTizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

I use a Wilkins pouch, but I found it to be a bit noisy so I have lined mine with some felt!

You can see the Post here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22842-wilkins-pouch-mod/

Cheers,

JT


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i found a little camera bag in the park a couple weeks back (for one of those digital pocket cams)

not as fancy as some of the stuff posted above but it holds a good fistfull of leadballs and has a beltloop.


----------

